# Meze: Falafel



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 3, 2012)

Buonasera, Good Afternoon,

 Firstly, the word Meze, doesn´t translate to appetiser in actuality. 

It signifies, the combination of colors & textures typical to the Mediterranean Countries, and is similar to Antipasti in Italian, Tapas in Spanish or Mezedes depending on dialect, in Arabic. 

FALAFEL is a simple Mediterranean chick pea based vegetarian meze originating in Lebanon, Israel, Jordan, Turkey, Syria and neighboring countries ...
Photo follows recipe. 

250 grams of dry chick peas soaked in water ovenight
4 spring onions minced 
2 cloves of garlic minced
15 grams of fresh chopped finely parsley
15 grams of fresh mint finely chopped
25 grams of fresh cilantro minced finely
1/4 tsp. dry Cayenne Piquant
2 tsps. cumin
2 tsps. coriander 
1/2 tsp. yeast powder
Olive oil to sauté 

1. cover the chickpeas with abundant water ovenight covered 
2. drain the chickpeas well 
3. sauté the spring onion, parsley, garlic, mint, cilantro in Evoo with the cumin, coriander, yeast and salt and mix these items in Food Processor 40 seconds until well combined
4. simmer the beans slowly until tender in salted water with salt and black freshly ground pepper
5. when beans are tender, drain well and place in food processor and combine very well
6. blend the two combinations and place in refrigerator overnight to firm
7.  at room temperature: mold the " chickpea " dough in balls, as if making meatballs
8. heat the Olive Oil and sauté the balls until golden ( 3 to 4 mins. each )
9. serve with Pita and Labneh, Greek Yogurt with marine salt, orégano, thyme, A drizzle of Evoo and a chili pepper, cherry tomatoes and kalamata olives ... 

And serve with a cold beer of choice or Lambrusco ...


Enjoy,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Margi, love falafel, love your recipe too, sounds really good.    Not too sure of the etiquette yet, is this only for falafel or for any meze recipes?    If for any meze, I really like Muhummara. Muhammara Recipe at Epicurious.com.    I've had it without the bell peppers too and it was still great.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 4, 2012)

Acerbicacaid, Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

The Protocol on meze, is similar to tapas which translates to lid, or cover and comes from the verb Tapear ... These small dishes, are full of flavor and color, and texture ... They begin a meal and / or are a meal in themselves. Mezedes is Meze and Antipasti, is a starter, or the way one begins a meal, like with appetisers. It is a very common tradition in the Mediterranean countries to eat & have a digestive ( wine, beer or beverage or cocktail ) and is traditional. 

I am unfamiliar with the word Muhammara.

I serve my falafel with Hummus ( see my recipe in Ethnic Section - under Margi Cintrano ). 

I also love Babaghanuj, which is in the Vegetable Section and is made from Eggplant or Aubergine ( French for eggplant ). 

I shall take a look at your link and thanks for sending it.

Kind regards,
Have a lovely August.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 4, 2012)

*Muhammara - Sweet Red Bell & Walnut Dip*

Good Morning, 

This is quite tasty too ... I was not familiar with the Arabic word for it ... It is Turkish ... 

Here is my recipe for Muhammara from a Istanbul Meze Bar: 

2 red bell peppers ( roasted in oven )
3 tblsps. Evoo ( extra virgin olive oil )
1 minced onion
1 minced garlic
2 tiny dry red Chili peppers 
60 grams of walnuts
2 tsps. red wine vinegar 
salt to taste
drizzle of fresh lemon juice to taste

*** COMBINE ALL INGREDIENTS to make a coarse well blended creamy dip and serve with toasted Pita ...

Have a lovely day,
Margaux.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Some tasty looking recipes there Margi, thank you for sharing


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 19, 2012)

A word of warning never use tinned  or cooked chickpeas or this may happen
Falafel (with Tahini Sauce and Cucumber & Mint dip) - YouTube


----------

